# Best product/tool/technique for spot dematting?



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I've had good luck using a seam ripper to tease the mats apart. You can get them at any fabric store for just a couple bucks. Here's a picture of one if you aren't familiar with sewing tools:









I start by firmly grasping the mat as close to the skin as I can. This keeps the hair from tugging on the skin and hurting the animal as I work on the mat. Then I poke the seam ripper into the center of the mat and push it upwards, away from the skin. This safely cuts the mat in half (without the danger of cutting the skin that you get when you use scissors.) If the mat is small, a single cut may be enough that I can then loosen and comb out the rest of the tangle. If not, I'll go in and make additional small cuts until I can lift the mat up and away from the skin. The thing I like about using a seam ripper is that it is a very precise tool. You can separate and cut out single hairs if you have good eyesight and a cooperative animal.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I use Les Pooch PRE Bath detangling spray. I would never use a seam rippers.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

I use Show Season's detangle during the grooming process and EZ Groom's EZ Glide for brushing out mats. It's amazing how easy the mats brush/comb out 

Of course, I use my Les Pooch brushes, greyhound combs, HV dryer, and Stand dryer which all make the grooming process easier when it comes to dematting and/or preventing mats. In order to keep the mats from forming, you have to start with a well set up coat (getting it nice and straight), however, mats will happen (just maybe not so bad). 

I don't prefer to CUT mats in anyway because that will only cause more mats to form with all the short hairs caused by cutting.


----------

